# Auto importation



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

OK, I see that vehicle imporation to Mexico is a little harder to do that I thought. My head is spinning with all of the information on various sites and would like some clarification.

If the 2012 vehicle was in my mexican wife's name, would that simplify the process?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Importation of vehicles by individuals, no matter their nationality, is simply impractical to even attempt now. Besides, your 2012 car is not eligible. It is time to bite the bullet and consider your next car purchased in Mexico. If you are moving down to reside in Mexico, that will save you a lot of hassles and expense anyway. However, if you want to use your 2012 car for the move, you can do that and then take it back to the USA to sell when you are settled, but before you apply for Residente Permanente. That gives you a four year window, if you become Residente Temporal first; but then you must convert or leave.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Importation of vehicles by individuals, no matter their nationality, is simply impractical to even attempt now. Besides, your 2012 car is not eligible. It is time to bite the bullet and consider your next car purchased in Mexico. If you are moving down to reside in Mexico, that will save you a lot of hassles and expense anyway. However, if you want to use your 2012 car for the move, you can do that and then take it back to the USA to sell when you are settled, but before you apply for Residente Permanente. That gives you a four year window, if you become Residente Temporal first; but then you must convert or leave.


Well put. Thank you for the advice. I wonder if there's a "Should I bring my car" calculator, or app, where you can input country, year/make/model, and tourist/resident status to determine costs, and heartache, associated with importation of automobiles.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You did mean that as a joke, didn‘t you?


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

derek.larson said:


> Well put. Thank you for the advice. I wonder if there's a "Should I bring my car" calculator, or app, where you can input country, year/make/model, and tourist/resident status to determine costs, and heartache, associated with importation of automobiles.


Yes and the answer is null. :heh:


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Get a solid classic car.
SAT considers it a classic vehicle if it's at least 30 years old.
Country of origin (VIN letter) and such, doesn't apply for this. 
So Make/Model/Etc… is irrelevant.

(CA DMV regulations are on par with this, you can get 'classic plates, if your vehicle is over 30 years old, and 'historically significant'… something that's up to the discretion of the DMV clerk and not standardized.)


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm slowly coming to the realization that I'm going to have to sell my prized 06 Tacoma 

I know Tacomas are available in Mexico, but not 4cyl 5spd 4WD EXT Cabs.
Too bad all similar Hilix trucks are 2WD 

Guess I'll look for a v6 replacement in MEX (after the big move)...


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

2006 Tacoma shouldn't be difficult to import. If it's 10 years old it can get nationalized plates. It's a little expensive, but nothing crazy out of the ordinary. Run of the mill, probably. 'along as it was manufactured in the states. Has to start with a number instead of a letter for the VIN, or something along those lines.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

I guess the car will have to be sold NOB after the initial 180-day period, unless I want to have fun dealing with all of the administrative red tape at the border twice a year. Sigh. Heck, I might try the carless thing out. I do like to walk.


----------



## flyboynm (Oct 24, 2014)

I am bringing a car in via the 180 permit to move down there. What happens if my car breaks down and cannot be driven out within the 180 days? I am going to drive a late 90s vehicle with almost 200k miles on it just because it is big enough to move a lot of my belongings. Can I legally "part" it out or sell it to a junk yard if I am on a 6 month permit?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

flyboynm said:


> I am bringing a car in via the 180 permit to move down there. What happens if my car breaks down and cannot be driven out within the 180 days? I am going to drive a late 90s vehicle with almost 200k miles on it just because it is big enough to move a lot of my belongings. Can I legally "part" it out or sell it to a junk yard if I am on a 6 month permit?


You will lose your deposit and probably not be able to Import a vehicle again unless you have proof and a letter from I believe Adjuana.......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is illegal to sell it, or its parts, so plan on taking it back to the border, even if it needs to be trucked or towed. Later, when you become Residente Permanente, and maybe even naturalized, you will want a clean slate and not have to worry that your old car was rebuilt and just killed someone in Mexico, with authorities looking for the owner/importer.


----------

